# Melissa Sue Stamp(Mikes' Wife)



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In a surprise move, Mike Stamps wife gets time at the Graybar Hotel.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/melissa-sue-stamp-gets-20-months-in-prison-NAA-alison-rice/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Really sad deal. The "entrepeneur" aka criminal no charges? Sad part is there are no work houses slash chain gangs. Would be a much more fitting punishment for her (and him). But more like10 years, not 20 months. I am no fan of thieves.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Really sad deal. The "entrepeneur" aka criminal no charges? Sad part is there are no work houses slash chain gangs. Would be a much more fitting punishment for her (and him). But more like10 years, not 20 months. I am no fan of thieves.


Not so fast moose, we have folks who murder people and get 10 yrs......depending on what role she ultimately played, 20 months ain't something you do standing on your head....but in reality she'll prolly only do about 12.
Does seem a bit strange that the head guy hasn't had any charges yet.....
Had a piece of crap guy I was in a semi-partnership with 20+ years ago, he bought corvettes, airplanes, everything was the best, had a license tag "1mby30" thought he was the cats meow.....but when he "overextended" himself, he had his wife do the dirty work of writing bad payroll checks all over town.......they came and locked HER up at his office.....what a work of art that guy was, and yes, they're still married


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The fact that he had her do it doesn't change the fact that she did it. I don't buy that excuse. Stupidity and ignorance are no defense.

If I were in charge those murderers wouldn't spend very long in jail... Just enough for a fair trial. I could find plenty of volunteers for the firing squad.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> The fact that he had her do it doesn't change the fact that she did it. I don't buy that excuse. Stupidity and ignorance are no defense.
> 
> If I were in charge those murderers wouldn't spend very long in jail... Just enough for a fair trial. I could find plenty of volunteers for the firing squad.


And I'd be in line with the firing squad and furnish the bullets in non circumstantial cases.....but there are women in the world (and I'm sure men) who will do anything to protect their spouses, sometimes it's not quite as cut and dry as stupidity and ignorance.....although I agree it is stupid and ignorant, sometimes....sometimes there are other forces at play, very strange that this guy has seemingly been skating by while those around him are falling....that may speak to his ultimate character....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I hear ya Dawg. Still doesn't excuse the behavior.

How much did they default on? Millions? I saw debts of 50M but didn't see how much was satisfied. Either way a crook is a crook. She shouldn't get a bye since she was standing by her man.

I know if I was owed the 100k+ and didn't get it because she kept it wouldn't say "it's ok. She had a tough circumstance."


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No it doesn't moose......what I am talking about is the phenomenon of women who will do anything they are told to do because they have suffered mental and/or physical abuse for years, perhaps decades. It happens with alarming regularity, like my semi-partner......he's a crook, always has been.....wife came from excellent lineage and was a good person, slowly I saw her change from a beautiful young girl in H.S. into a woman riding in the back seat of a cop car.....turns out he was mentally abusive and had been for years, she didn't know anything different, they started "dating" when she was 15-16, I wanted to kick his ass then, he was 21 and at Auburn University......pos, never liked Auburn much because if it, although I used to love to see Bo Jackson play. 
If ya have never seen abuse like this it's hard to believe it exists, but it does and it's more commonplace than any of us want to admit, mainly because its men, 99% of the time, that adhere to such behavior.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sure when the time comes for him to be charged it will look different. It says are still looking for hidden assets.


----------

